# FS: RBTA's - $40



## Aaron27 (Sep 15, 2010)

Selling a few of my RBTA's.

About 2.5"ish for $40
The specific ones are the bottom right and left-most of this picture (i have others that I can part with as well)

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-qtJz9uVI8Bk/UJistE3CczI/AAAAAAAAADk/hMVsoZwsHRg/s800/IMG_5982.JPG

More pictures of what those 2.5" ones will look like eventually:

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...JI/AAAAAAAAADo/IVNmJTejTqE/s1280/IMG_5983.JPG
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...DI/AAAAAAAAAD0/JSSyYrjZ1Bk/s1280/IMG_5981.JPG

I have a couple around 4-5" that I could sell as well, but I would ask around $70 each - They're the two near the top of the 1st picture (near the fan).

Things I'm looking for (would take some trade toward the above plus cash either way depending):
Chiller - small (1/10 HP or 1/4 HP)
A couple Berghia Nudibranches
1-2 reef friendly star fish (not brittle)

Pickup is in Langley (near the Willoubrook Mall). 
I'm home in the evenings (unfortunately my wife is too chicken to stick her hands in there).

Aaron
Text/Phone: 604-727-7121


----------



## gearsofwarfan (Jun 4, 2011)

it's too bad you're far way from me i'd take 1 from you


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

blue tang fs to ?


----------



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

I'll take one of these too! Will they survive under 2x 54W T5's


----------



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

Another question why do these look different then the other RBTA's?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

they look like rose anenomys more pricey then rbta's and no they would need leads or mh to survive


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Mine are fine in the 46 Gal under 8hrs of T5HO (39W Power Glo x2 + 39W Actinic x2)









Couple of other ones in my 120 Gal under 8hrs of PC (65W 454 x2 + 65W 50/50 x2) + 3hrs of MH (250W 14k x2)









So IMO, they should be fine under your T5's as long as you have a nice stack of rocks. They probably will end up settled at the upper section of the stack in order to get more light. Btw, I also target fed mine with frozen food at least once a week.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

JTang said:


> Mine are fine in the 46 Gal under 8hrs of T5HO (39W Power Glo x2 + 39W Actinic x2)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really nice, i like the green one too


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

freeding might be the trick then


----------



## Aaron27 (Sep 15, 2010)

Ya I definitely target feed mine once a week (occasionally twice), they also seem to grab flake food randomly.

I really like your bright green one JTang.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Aaron27 said:


> Ya I definitely target feed mine once a week (occasionally twice), they also seem to grab flake food randomly.
> 
> I really like your bright green one JTang.


I posted its pics on Canreef n those experts said he is bleached! He is eating fine but unlike the RBTA, he's always on the run! One day he's here, the next day he's there... The whole batch of 5, or 6 anemones all looked like this one at the store I bought him from (Dont ask me which one!). He does look cool tho! Lol


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

For clarification, Rose bubble tips, RBTAs, red bubble anemones are all the SAME thing.

I have several of Aaron's RBTAs and they have a very deep, beautiful red colour. My friend Chin bought a couple too. Well worth the purchase. Not the washed out pink that some lower quality rbtas have.

Anthony


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

would they do ok under the pc bio cube light 1 blue one whight and a led strip


----------



## Aaron27 (Sep 15, 2010)

I have 9 or 10 RBTA's in my 34 Gallon Red Sea Max which is 2 white and 2 blues.
They do extremely well in that tank as well. (I put 5 anemones in 6 months ago and they have almost doubled)

The only difference I've noticed in that tank is that they seem to split faster and remain smaller (less stretched out) during the day. My guess is that the light is actually better in my small tank than the big tank I showed pictures of, so the anemones don't feel the need to stretch out as much.
The clowns in the small tank also seem far less aggressive towards the anemones than my maroon clowns which are in the big tank. Tough love = faster growth?

Three sold, hopefully a few more coming this weekend. Once I get down to 20-25 anemones I'll probably stop for a while till they split some more.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow you have 30+ anemones!? I thought I have lot....


----------



## Aaron27 (Sep 15, 2010)

Hrmm... I just wish I could make something ELSE grow.

I look at Anthony's tanks and just drool at how beautiful they are, but I can't seem to get anything (other than RBTA's and mushrooms) blossoming.

Someone needs to come and tell me what to do differently haha.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Pm send. Need a RBTA


----------

